# Acrylic Yo-Yos



## YoYoSpin (Oct 4, 2008)

Each of these are made from a single piece of acrylic, no glue holding the sides and axle together, and with some rose engine embellishment to dress them up a bit:


----------



## Grizz (Oct 4, 2008)

Now you'll have to figure out how to light them up.


----------



## edman2 (Oct 4, 2008)

*WOW*

You keep practicing and you're gonna get real good at this!!  
Just blows me away!  You know, I can't make YoYo's. But if I could this is the way I would do them.:biggrin::biggrin: ( In my dreams).  Way to go Ed!


----------



## thewishman (Oct 4, 2008)

How on earth do you sand and polish polish them so well?! Gorgeous work!


----------



## td (Oct 4, 2008)

Incredible!! - I have a turning buddy (he's in my club) that does beautiful rose engine work.  What I want to know is do you buy your acrylics or do you cast them yourself? The colorants being that transparent I was wondering what were used.


----------



## papaturner (Oct 4, 2008)

If those beauties work as good as they look you have one awesome yoyo.


----------



## YoYoSpin (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks everyone. 

Terry, the material these yoyos are made from is commercially available 2" diameter cast acrylic rod (minimum order is 4 feet!). Here's a link to the supplier I use.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Oct 4, 2008)

Great work Ed, they're all beauties. Are those neoprene "O" rings that you use for the tyres? If not,what do you use?


----------



## YoYoSpin (Oct 4, 2008)

Peter,

The black o-rings are Buna-N (nitrile) and the red one's are Silicone. They can be purchased here.


----------



## RMB (Oct 4, 2008)

Really cool. I got into the yoyo fad a bit back in school. I'm wondering if yours will sleep, ya know, spin at the end of the string, for doin tricks?


----------



## angelofdeath (Oct 5, 2008)

those are awesome....really nice and a great finish...wow


----------



## fiferb (Oct 5, 2008)

edman2 said:


> You keep practicing and you're gonna get real good at this!!
> Just blows me away! You know, I can't make YoYo's. But if I could this is the way I would do them.:biggrin::biggrin: ( In my dreams). Way to go Ed!


 
Too late, I think Ed is already beyond real good at this.:biggrin:


----------



## Ozzy (Oct 7, 2008)

Those are awesome! Great job Ed.


----------



## Boomer (Oct 8, 2008)

Ed
You always seem to come up with some great looking products.  Nice job.


----------



## Chasper (Oct 8, 2008)

Amazing, right down to the matching colored string and bumper rings, an no doubt precisely balanced.  Would they balance on a knife blade in the middle of the axle?  You often stretch the limits of what I had previously believed to be possible.  Thanks.


----------



## YoYoSpin (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Here's another one I made yesterday...really like this color.


----------



## gmcnut (Oct 8, 2008)

Very Kewl!


----------



## Wayne (Oct 8, 2008)

Ed, you never cease to amaze us. You are are truly an inspiration to all!


----------



## bradbn4 (Oct 18, 2008)

Sweet - now those would seem to be in keeping with your handle.

Very good use of light and shadow from the rose engine.


----------

